# Goodbye, Teddy Bear



## littl3red (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all, sorry for my absence. I've been very busy lately, going to school and working two jobs, as a vet tech every other day and at Texas Roadhouse at night.

This morning, I woke up and told the buns good morning, and Teddy didn't wake up. I don't know what was wrong with her, but I'm bringing Maya in with me to work tomorrow to make sure it wasn't anything contagious. Honestly, I think it may have just been old age, I never knew how old she was but she seemed to be slowing down a bit these last couple months. I'm still really upset and heartbroken, and my friends and family can't really sympathize with me. So I'm sorry I'm coming back under such negative circumstances, but you're all so friendly and supportive and much more understanding than the people in my life.

Teddy was my first rabbit, and a very good first rabbit, too. She would sit on my tummy and fall asleep there, groom my hand, share food with me. She would run to greet me every time I came into my bedroom. She was a silly little bun and she in her fluffy bum will be missed dearly.

Maya is doing fine with all of this, I feel ridiculously guilty for leaving her at home alone all day but she doesn't seem too upset. She's been up to her normal mischief today, like avoiding cuddles and trying to eat my feel-better chocolates.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Teddy Bear :bigtears:. BINKIE FREE Teddy Bear


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2013)

So sorry for your less and hope Maya gets through this OK. So hard to lose any of them but looks like she had a wonderful life full of love. 

Binky free little Teddy :rainbow:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Teddy! I always followed your blog, I loved hearing stories about her. She was one of those rabbits that is fun to read about. I hope Maya pulls through okay, and you too! Keep eating chocolates; it'll help!!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm totally shocked and i am so sorry. I wondered where you had been. 
My heart goes out to you, she had a great life with you. 

Binky free Teddy. :rainbow:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no Ashtin I saw the thread title and didn't want it to be Teddy  so sorry for your loss. I had wondered how you were doing because I took a break too. And now this.....

Oh gosh, they are never here kong enough. I'm glad at LEAST Maya is handling things okay. Binky free little Teddy bear.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no, not Teddy! I'm so glad she was adopted by you and got to have the love and snuggles she deserved. Give Maya a nose kiss for me and Tippy.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh no   Sorry to hear of your loss. I always liked Teddy stories


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 16, 2013)

She knew she was loved & died without suffering.


----------



## littl3red (Jan 16, 2013)

I was/am in shock too. She was my baby girl and it's hard to accept that she's gone. The opportunity to get another bun has fallen into my lap (and the poor thing was going to be culled because of cow hocks and a bum knee) and it feels really fast, but I feel like I should take her. I feel bad for leaving Maya alone, for one, and honestly, I think having another rabbit will help the healing process. In the past, after losing animals, I always waited a long time to get a new playmate for the remaining animal because I felt it was too soon, and all that would happen is my remaining pet would be left bored and lonely. If Maya is okay, and she is, I feel like we're ready. Plus, everything is happening so fast, and the timing is so coincidental, it feels like it's almost "meant to be."


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 16, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear about this, SO beautiful and will be missed greatly im sure. 

When my dear pet died who i had a strong bond with passed i kept a lock of her hair in a locket... It helps me alot with never forgetting what she meant to me.


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm really sorry about you losing Teddy. She had a great life in a good home where she was loved. I hope this new bun works out. I couldn't wait more than a week, when I lost my bun Dash. So too soon really depends on how you're feeling, not anyone else.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss

Binky free little one :bunnyangel2::rainbow:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with Jenny there is no correct amount of time to get a new bun. It's what feels right to you


----------



## kmaben (Jan 16, 2013)

Condolences as well on losing Teddy. It's hard when they go. The new bun isn't a replacement merely an addition to. Sounds like it was meant to be the poor darling.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little girl. Ours are all rescues so we don't know their age mostly but when they start slowing down, we know it's not long. We just lost our old girl Coal, 13 1/2, and it was the same with her slowing down and not being the same. I sure do miss my little "Bug", but another rescue sounds great to us--good luck.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 16, 2013)

Awh binkying free teddy !!  

It seems like a crazy coincidence that a bun has hopped into your life so quickly but it has happened to a few of us on this forum and I don't doubt it's happening to you.for some people it definitely helps speed up the healing process..


----------



## HEM (Jan 17, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Binky free Teddy


----------

